
Savage tick-clone armies are sucking cows to death; experts fear for humans - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/07/savage-tick-clone-armies-are-sucking-cows-to-death-experts-fear-for-humans/
======
vikramkr
Ok I thought this was just an overdramatic headline but ticks actually killed
a cow by bleeding it dry? What the hell? Holy $&@!#%@!

I would hope humans could at least fight them off if it takes them a while to
suck out the blood - jump into an river or something compared to a cow which
probably couldn't swat at all of them like a human would. But this is the
stuff of horrors

~~~
thenewwazoo
No, your first instinct was right. From the NC Dept of Ag and Consumer
services, "Recently, the deaths of five cows in Surry County were linked to
acute anemia caused by tick infestations."

------
bigato
Animals that humans raise are only second in biomass volume to viruses on
earth today. Our apetite for meat seems endless, and we can't seem to stop
reproducing ourselves. It was only a matter of time until stuff like this
would start happening. Also see, swine fever.

~~~
Accujack
You're speaking very generally.

Many peoples of the world don't eat farmed meat the way the western world
does, preferring fish or even insect meat as a mainstay. A percentage of the
population is vegan or vegetarian.

Also, "we can't stop reproducing" mostly applies to certain Asian countries at
this point. The plummeting birth rate in the western/industrialized countries
is actually becoming a problem.

Don't let me interfere with your self flagellation on behalf of all humans,
though.

------
dccoolgai
Growing up in the upper Midwest as a kid who spent a lot of time outdoors, I
never saw or got bit by a single tick. Now they are all over the place. I've
read that it's because of climate change making winters less cold and more
survivable for them. Regardless, the change is stark.

~~~
bengerbil
I probably grew up north-ish of you, but ticks were always a concern if you
were in the bush. -40 in the winter wasn't enough to kill them off. Just
figured it was normal.

------
banku_brougham
Exsanguination? Hold on a minute. 1000 ticks x how much blood can a tick hold?
Maybe 1 cc, say 2 cc giant bloated tick. Thats 2 L of blood extracted over a
week or so.

I’m sure that would lay me low, but how much blood is in a cow?

Something doesn’t add up.

~~~
onetimemanytime
why just 1000 ticks? Why feed only once a day? Taking out x liters of blood
might take you downhill, no hope of recovery, even though you still have blood
left

------
dilawar
They are pretty common in India. Not sure if they are the same species. Often
found on street dogs and cows. When they are fat enough, they drop.

But I haven't heard of any animal dying because of them. May be these guys
produce too many babies.

Was very surprised to read this!! What an invasive species can do suddenly!

------
fallingfrog
Ticks have been killing moose up here in Maine. One biologist found a dead
moose with 100,000 ticks on it. They’re a special species of tick that only
attacks moose and caribou and animals like that though.

~~~
tandr
Then I would think cows are not out of their range.

------
winrid
Good movie idea.

